# Please don't push the button or MrExcel.com will be down...



## Bruno_x (Jan 14, 2005)

www.turnofftheinternet.com


----------



## Smitty (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Please don't push the button or MrExcel.com will be down*

Hahahahah!

I can't tell you how many calls I've gotten over that!

Smitty


----------



## NateO (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Please don't push the button or MrExcel.com will be down*

 Nice use of bandwith right there. 

Tip of the day: Close a window with alt-f4.


----------



## tails (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Please don't push the button or MrExcel.com will be down*

Now if you wanted to really get on someones back.
You would go into Visual basic or another programming program
and use the shell commands...
 :wink: 
im so tempted to put one on here but that would be really harsh, seeing as there would be so many ppl that would actually do it to see if it works...
its quite humurous what you can do with those commands...


----------



## Felix Atagong (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Please don't push the button or MrExcel.com will be down*

Some nasty (and also some humorous) Excel examples were posted in the old Lounge: 
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=28037&highlight=pranks


----------

